# I installed the Injen Intake today for 1.8L



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I installed the Injen Intake today for the 1.8L I don't have photos, but I installed it in SRI form, for now, because I did not realize I didn't have a 10mm socket around, will put the full CAI on this weekend, I drove around on it a little, I don't like the Rattle sound of the whoosh for the SRI, I know it will get better once I put the full CAI on, I like it quiet, I did it mainly for cooler air, not power or sound. 

Once I pick up the 10mm socket this weekend I will pull the bumper and do the full system then I will let you know, as for the SRI I feel a little better throttle response, and it picks up slightly better, not a gigantic increase but just enough to make it much more driveable and average feeling, there is small snap as the throttle pulls rather than the really slow gradual oncoming of power, it is just snappier, Hope to get the Thorley Axleback to go with this, and it should feel slightly better .

Just my impressions of the Injen intake in SRI mode.update---- so far with the SRI driving like a granny as usual has yielded 1.5-2mpg increase over stock intake box.

Vtech just kicked in YO ----Kidding ---- I have a Honda also


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post some pics of the SRI if you can, then pics of the CAI once completed...I should get my intake tomorrow, but won't have the Cruze until August.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I will get to take them tomorrow after work , then I will post up the short ram sits right above where the factory box was, will have to do the other stuff this weekend.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

what are the expected horsepower gains from the Cruze injen intake?
Do you ever plan on taking it for a dyno to see what the true horsepower gains are?


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

No don't plan on the dyno they cost too much if you don't know someone who works at those places, especially since an intake is only between 6-12 horesepower, it's not all that much, I was more glad with the peppyness it added, and the better throttle response than any horsepower gains, as well as cool air and more free flowing so maybe a 1-2 mpg increase is forseeable.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

it adds 6 horsepower all togther and you noticed how your shifts pioints are really high with sri o wait you havent driven it the way it was desgined yet,drives 10000000x times better with cai and on the freeway drive faster gets better mpg drive around 65 not 55 i see 38s doing 65 where 55 was seeing 35 75-85 youll see 33


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Photos 

For others we do have one (1) polished 1.8L Injen intake IN STOCK.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yes as Jakkaroo pointed out on the SRI the shift points are really high, and that actually bothered me so much, I got off my tired lazy behind and did the full install on the CAI, drives a heck of lot better, have not had the chance to check mpg on the full CAI yet, but I did notice under medium acceleration, I got some rattle, so I will have to go back in there when I'm not tired from work and put some zip ties on it. 

I did not take pictures of the install, as there is already a Pictorial on the install for the 1.4LT, and it's stickied, so I didn't think I should reduplicate all the fine work already done. Also the Hydra shield came with it, so I just said why not just put it on, regardless of it's functionality, I just thought it would help to keep the filter from getting clogged up too fast...


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/1507-injen-intake-installation-steps-pics.html


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

It seems Injen put in all our intakes a free black hydro shield.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pix! Nice clean install. Keep us posted on any mileage gains.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

will do as soon as I can, again, I have to either take the bumper back off on my day off to zip tie it, or find another way to get that rattle out, it's a little annoying , I like things nice quiet

one of the more annoying things of the install was putting the rubber piece that goes around the baffle hole so the intake doesn't get all scratched up and rattle on there as well. That thing was a hassle, what I did was took my screw driver flat head and ran it down the length of the opening in the rubber to kind of stretch it out a bit before attempting to press it into place, that helped a lot.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

TurboTechRacing said:


> It seems Injen put in all our intakes a free black hydro shield.


Thats some solid supplier there!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

langdon_82 said:


> will do as soon as I can, again, I have to either take the bumper back off on my day off to zip tie it, or find another way to get that rattle out, it's a little annoying , I like things nice quiet
> 
> one of the more annoying things of the install was putting the rubber piece that goes around the baffle hole so the intake doesn't get all scratched up and rattle on there as well. That thing was a hassle, what I did was took my screw driver flat head and ran it down the length of the opening in the rubber to kind of stretch it out a bit before attempting to press it into place, that helped a lot.


turn you rwheels to the left all the way then pop the inner fender wel off and you can slide the filter in there and bam its done,and if you really wanna save time you can acutally fit the filter down the hole,oo wait wht am i saying yea you have to take the filter out to get the stock airbox out sorry


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Maybe the Intake finally settled on a place to set, because on my way home today from work , I didn't get the rattle. 

Also I know it improved mpg by about 2mpgs, but I had reset the avg, I was getting around 26 and I reset the DIC again and now it is 31.4mpgs, I know that's more than 2, but I attribute the weather conditions, to the increase also, along with perhaps some other factors, but I'm as happy as can be going from 17.4 mpg lincoln, to 31mpg cruze. Added it up and that is about 6-8 months of insurance free in savings and that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought about taking the bumper off but didn't feel like it. Instead, I took the wheel off and took the inner plastic off totally. After getting those stupid plastic pieces out it was straight forward. I left the snorkel in there. Injen provided zip ties just for the reason of using them to secure the snorkel. I put 2 small holes on the snorkel and used the zip ties to secure it to a piece of body. 

I haven't driven it yet, as I am trying to get my amp working. This being my first intake installation of any kind, I was very pleased with how it turned out. I even had no screws or plastic push clips left over. That's always a good sign.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Yea I'm going to take the time tomorrow morning and zip tie it, along with hopefully hooking up my led indicator lights on the mirrors.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I drove home tonight in the rain so I didn't get a chance to drive with the windows down but from what I heard on an on ramp, this thing sounds mean. I found myself muting the radio at stop lights just to hear it. Some guy in a pos pickup with a bad muffler was somehow beside me the entire way down 23 so he drowned me out.

View attachment 732


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

How important is that air snorkel thing? I took mine off lol.. But now i want to put the CAI so if i could just not have to take off the bumper and install the air snorkel, i'd be pretty happy..


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

For others, we have in stock the polished and black 1.8L intakes (check out the group buy thread down a couple topics)


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

If you mean the hydro shield, not very important, unless you are considering taking your car swimming. It wicks water away pretty good like rainx but it's not really going to stop water if you submerge the whole thing, so unless you like traveling in the worst of storms you don't have anything to worry about....


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

langdon_82 said:


> If you mean the hydro shield, not very important, unless you are considering taking your car swimming. It wicks water away pretty good like rainx but it's not really going to stop water if you submerge the whole thing, so unless you like traveling in the worst of storms you don't have anything to worry about....


The instructions that came with Injen (which mind you, i should have just ignored), states that i need to remove the air snorkel which is directly behind of the grill. Which directs air into the side bumper where the air resonator/filter sit. I took this off, and didn't put it back on cause i could not align anything so i didn't finish the install and left it as SRI. 

My question is, that air snorkel. How necessary is it? I wonder what difference it will make :\... If i don't need it, then i will literally put the full CAI in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Ohhhhh yeeaa, that thing , yea it is best to reinstall it if you are going CAI as it will direct more airflow to the filter at speed, than with out it, it will force more air straight (albeit curved) to the filter, as fender well is covered up pretty good from all sides.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

langdon_82 said:


> Ohhhhh yeeaa, that thing , yea it is best to reinstall it if you are going CAI as it will direct more airflow to the filter at speed, than with out it, it will force more air straight (albeit curved) to the filter, as fender well is covered up pretty good from all sides.


Ah dangit.  I was afraid the logical answer was correct.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I was thinking to myself when I had the bumber off, there has to be a straighter route to the fender than what the factory came up with, but I felt lazy, and quit thinking about it before I thought of other ways to do it...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Problem is yanking the bumper off. That is what scares me, after all the screws were off, it would still not budge and i had to sort of yank one side, and it was only then i had enough space to work, and i just told me friend to hold the bumper.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

Well you have the couple 10mm on top and the couple snaps, ....on bottom you only have to take off the ones on the corners (about 6 estimate), and farther back not right up at the front of the car, I also felt that way taking my bumper off, but I just kept pulling up then out and it pops right off, oh yea you got to take off the fender screws on each side, I know if I had to do it again, I could do it fairly quickly now that I know how.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

langdon_82 said:


> Well you have the couple 10mm on top and the couple snaps, ....on bottom you only have to take off the ones on the corners (about 6 estimate), and farther back not right up at the front of the car, I also felt that way taking my bumper off, but I just kept pulling up then out and it pops right off, oh yea you got to take off the fender screws on each side, I know if I had to do it again, I could do it fairly quickly now that I know how.


Yeah, i'll be doing it this weekend  (thanks for the motivation!). Sunday morning, extra early so i get no heat. And enough time to drive it.

How did you get to align the second part of the CAI? Mine would sit on the wheel well..


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I really don't think there is anything you can do, other than zip tie it as close to the front of the fender well as possible. Others complain about it , I don't really mind it so much....other than running with out the fender well cover which I don't recommend, not much you can do....don't worry though it will be fine...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

langdon_82 said:


> I really don't think there is anything you can do, other than zip tie it as close to the front of the fender well as possible. Others complain about it , I don't really mind it so much....other than running with out the fender well cover which I don't recommend, not much you can do....don't worry though it will be fine...


Beautiful, i will even use metal zip ties that my job's warehouse carries .

Thank you sir.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

yepppp


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I drilled 2 small holes in the snorkel end and zip tied it to the body piece that the other part of the stock intake tube mounted to. I honestly think that taking the wheel off and the wheel well plastics is easier than the bumper. I've seen pics of the Cruze with the bumper off and it just looks easier to go through the wheel well. The stock intake is right there in the wheel well on the other side of the plastics. Good luck!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

4piecekit said:


> I drilled 2 small holes in the snorkel end and zip tied it to the body piece that the other part of the stock intake tube mounted to. I honestly think that taking the wheel off and the wheel well plastics is easier than the bumper. I've seen pics of the Cruze with the bumper off and it just looks easier to go through the wheel well. The stock intake is right there in the wheel well on the other side of the plastics. Good luck!


If i had a car jack (other than the one in the trunk) i would've taken the wheel off, i remember your post when i was taking the bumper off. But it was late at night lol.. Now i need to put the snorkel back in so.. Wheel on or off, the bumper has to go..

Maybe i will just drive around with no bumper.. Better air flow. :signs006:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if you really dont want to take off your bumper again, you could always just drill nice clean holes with a drill bit, in your fog lights (plastic grill type cover). Enough to create MAX air flow into your CAI.

I have to take off my bumper again this Saturday for my H.I.D kits, so luckily for me I can just reinstall it. Everyones saying to add it back so i might as well do it. Right now im running CAI, with scangauge and NO snorkel and it reads the air intake temp VERY well. I want to see the REAL difference of what the snorkel does. I will get back to you iKermit.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> if you really dont want to take off your bumper again, you could always just drill nice clean holes with a drill bit, in your fog lights (plastic grill type cover). Enough to create MAX air flow into your CAI.
> 
> I have to take off my bumper again this Saturday for my H.I.D kits, so luckily for me I can just reinstall it. Everyones saying to add it back so i might as well do it. Right now im running CAI, with scangauge and NO snorkel and it reads the air intake temp VERY well. I want to see the REAL difference of what the snorkel does. I will get back to you iKermit.


Let me know the real difference man, tomorrow i will be drilling a hole on the fog light cover and under the bumper. Then Sunday the CAI will be going in. Thanks for all your help today btw


----------



## Cruze986 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok so i am looking into getting the Injen intake for my 1.8 and I've seen them for around $230 anyone know where i can get one any cheaper?


----------



## Cruze986 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've also been lookin for any other upgrades too but havent seen many any suggestions??


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

We have them in stock at $230.00 in polished or black, if you are to buy the intake and the Trifecta tune, we can give you a little better deal which would bring the cost of the intake down. Please contact us through PM for more details.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice job on your car like the intake!!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> if you really dont want to take off your bumper again, you could always just drill nice clean holes with a drill bit, in your fog lights (plastic grill type cover). Enough to create MAX air flow into your CAI.
> 
> I have to take off my bumper again this Saturday for my H.I.D kits, so luckily for me I can just reinstall it. Everyones saying to add it back so i might as well do it. Right now im running CAI, with scangauge and NO snorkel and it reads the air intake temp VERY well. I want to see the REAL difference of what the snorkel does. I will get back to you iKermit.


you can also save the time and take the whole foglight cover off


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

langdon_82 said:


> If you mean the hydro shield, not very important, unless you are considering taking your car swimming. It wicks water away pretty good like rainx but it's not really going to stop water if you submerge the whole thing, so unless you like traveling in the worst of storms you don't have anything to worry about....


I would like to go full CAI but where I live at (miami) it rains constantly and the roads are full of big puddles plus the sewers suck at my area so I'll just stick with SRI form for now.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Calintz said:


> I would like to go full CAI but where I live at (miami) it rains constantly and the roads are full of big puddles plus the sewers suck at my area so I'll just stick with SRI form for now.


if you go sri get trifecta tune and talk with vince,cause the stock tcm shifts way to high ie normal driving with cai car will shift at 2600-3000 but with sri it 3100-3500 get a tune talk to vince he will make it shift perfect


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Calintz said:


> I would like to go full CAI but where I live at (miami) it rains constantly and the roads are full of big puddles plus the sewers suck at my area so I'll just stick with SRI form for now.


We can get the intake with the hydroshield for you, it would take any worries away when in heavy Florida rain, but as stated, submerging your car, even stock can result in damage.
Later
Steve


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> We can get the intake with the hydroshield for you, it would take any worries away when in heavy Florida rain, but as stated, submerging your car, even stock can result in damage.
> Later
> Steve


Sounds good but I had a friend of mine that has the evo 9 and he almost damaged his motor because of the CAI. He hit a puddle pretty fast but he didn't pay too much attention about it until later when the motor started to hesitate. That's why I get cautious about having a CAI here in miami a lot of people just run SRI for safety. But if the hydroshield protects it then I'll go for it.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

and again no one dares to take my word if you get SRI you will be so mad your car will shift so bad


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> and again no one dares to take my word if you get SRI you will be so mad your car will shift so bad




lol relax I'm going for the full CAI I'll take everyone's word for it I'll will get it with the hydro shield


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

FYI for anyone interested we have these in stock.


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just installed the Injen CAI, for all you worried about water, just install a bypass valve instead of the injen connector which connects the 2 pipes. Unless yours came free, I personally wouldn't bother with a hydra-shield for any purpose other than cosmetic.


----------

